# Growing pole beans



## NewLife (Jun 23, 2012)

This is yet another year where I've prepped the soil, planted my pole bean transplants, which do well for awhile and then shrivel and dry up--despite watering and fertilizer. So frustrating! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

NewLife, maybe you could be watering too much. Feel in the ground with your finger as far down as you can. the first couple inches doen't matter as long as there is moisture the next several inches down. beans dont like "wet feet". does the leaves turn yellow before drying up? is the leaf yellow but the veins green? look for slugs, they can destroy a patch of beans..too much nitrogen will burn the plants roots, so if you want to use commercial fertilize use something like 5-10-10, I dont use commercial fertilize on anything in my garden. I use composted manures, chopped leaves, grass clippings, bone meal, epsom salt, amd a homemade compost. I am a firm believer in mulching heavy, at least 3-6 inches deep. this holds the moisture and you wont have to water as often. be sure you use the right amiunt of lime, take a soil test reading. you can get a DIY kit at any big box store and they pretty good.
good luck with the beans , just don't give up, theres still plenty of time to start a new crop now
Errol


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

NewLife,

In addition to Errol, beans do not make very good transplants, especially pole beans, they should be directly sown. Also, at what point are you adding fertilizer? You could be adding it too soon to your tender plants. The fertilizer could cause the roots to burn. I direct sown beans last year and noticed that my beans germinated, but never made there way out of the soil. I soon realized that I did not need manure and that it burned my seeds. 

Try using a good mix of potting soil and compost. If you must use fertilizer, add it once the true leaves have sprouted on your plants. Hope the information helps. 

Happy Gardening!


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i planted bush beans this year and they didn't grow very well..also the plants were only about 12 inches high...i did get some beans and they were good...but not alot..is it better to grow pole beans?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes growing pole beans I found I got a much higher yield versus bush. did both this year just to find out. the bush beans I got 1/2, 5 gallon bucket full with the pole beans I got 3, 5 gallon bucket fulls got tired of canning and freezing them left some for bamby to eat!


----------

